# Need help regarding setup with processor and power amps



## tullestok (Apr 25, 2015)

Hi,

I am about to endeavour in the home theater business and I have some troubles choosing the right products. 
I have the possibility to buy a NAD M17 at a decent price and I want to build my theater around this processor. I have tried the setup combination with the matching NAD M27 but it wasn't "powerful" enough for my demands as it actually shut down two of the channels (Dual subwoofer) due to overload while I was watching a movie. The other channels however kept playing. So I am instead thinking of investing in a rack of NAD M22 instead. My first plan is to run a 5.2 theater since I have dual subwoofers but when using the NAD M22 I will have an extra leftover channel which doesn't drive anything. It feels like a waste of a perfectly good amplifier (and also money). I want to ask if there is any ideas on how to avoid this. Maybe a 6.2 setup? The M22 cannot be bridged, so that's not a solution. I am open to other suggestions on products, however I do like the idea of having a separate processor and then using several power amps. 
I hope i clarified my troubles but in case not, just ask


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tullestok said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am about to endeavour in the home theater business and I have some troubles choosing the right products.
> I have the possibility to buy a NAD M17 at a decent price and I want to build my theater around this processor. I have tried the setup combination with the matching NAD M27 but it wasn't "powerful" enough for my demands as it actually shut down two of the channels (Dual subwoofer) due to overload while I was watching a movie. The other channels however kept playing. So I am instead thinking of investing in a rack of NAD M22 instead. My first plan is to run a 5.2 theater since I have dual subwoofers but when using the NAD M22 I will have an extra leftover channel which doesn't drive anything. It feels like a waste of a perfectly good amplifier (and also money). I want to ask if there is any ideas on how to avoid this. Maybe a 6.2 setup? The M22 cannot be bridged, so that's not a solution. I am open to other suggestions on products, however I do like the idea of having a separate processor and then using several power amps.
> I hope i clarified my troubles but in case not, just ask


You can bridge the M22s. I am doing that now.


----------



## tullestok (Apr 25, 2015)

You are?? I can't find any info on it anywhere on the web. How are you doing that?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

tullestok said:


> You are?? I can't find any info on it anywhere on the web. How are you doing that?


I am writing about it now for a review. It is not official but, after JA's bench tests, that may change.


----------



## tullestok (Apr 25, 2015)

Cool, looking forward to read it! Be sure to let me know, when it is official


----------



## Jonziebal (Apr 21, 2016)

Kai, read your review on the M22. Very interesting! Did you notice any sound quality differences, when bridging the M22?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Jonziebal said:


> Kai, read your review on the M22. Very interesting! Did you notice any sound quality differences, when bridging the M22?


I did not.


----------



## Jonziebal (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you very much for your reply..! 

That NAD combo offers quite a value-punch for its price. Pretty amazing.


----------

